# Getting Healthy Support



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

​


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

marking thread ladies xxx well done to you all


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah me too, all these new threads I'm bound to miss them


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ME THREE


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies just doing the same


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just checking in to let you know I have walked about 10 miles today - and apparently earned 18.5 activity points for my efforts. 

We took the dog down to the Gower and did a 6 and 3/4 mile circular walk from Penmaen through the woods and onto 3 Cliffs Bay where we had our picnic, then headed off to Oxwich and walked the length of the beach and back, then on the way back walked the length of the Mumbles to get a cuppa. 

Think tonights chinese was well earned - and as I only ate half of what I'd ordered I'm within my points - how virtuous do I feel today  

(Poor Dog and Hubby dont know what has hit them - they are both well and truly cream crackered!!!)

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Bank Holiday weekend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy you did well hunni and what a beautiful day it has been

well deserved chinese i say


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done taffy .. i bet there both snoring on settee


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

wow Taffy thats brilliant well done, that is a very long walk and one well deserved chinese


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Stayed the same this week ladies but knew this would happen as i have the most horrendous af.  Quite happy though so hopefully will lose more next week

Hope everyone is feeling really motivated and eating plenty of veggies.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great effort Taffy, hope it shows on the scales this week.

I've lost 2 lb this week despite the cheese roll I scoffed last night .... I had a craving for it.  I kept telling myself it was a protein boost   

Next week will be a good loss Michelle.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG Andi you only have 1lb to go, well done you.  Just in time for your tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done andi thats fab new

michelle damn that af


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Been to class to weigh in tonight, I haven't been for 9 weeks and their records show 27 lb loss also.  Although I had lost 2 lb before starting back there.  So I reckon I've lost 2 stone 1lb in total


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW Andi, thats amazing. well done you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Michelle STS is good   (I may not be saying that if I dont lose anything tomorrow mind you!) 

Andi that is fab - you must be so pleased! 

Even if I don't lose anything this week I am definitely changing shape - I have noticed this week that all my trousers are too long where they are falling down on me.   Think I need to have a little shop for some new stuff - but last time I planned to do that I put on 1.5lb so perhaps I should keep that thought to myself


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Another 1.5lbs bites the dust   

Woo hoo - My ticker is looking really good even if I do say so myself!!!!! 

Only 1lb to go for my 10% - which is what I wanted to get to before treatment - I soooooo want to lose that last pound this week.... may have to have another little hike this weekend!! 

Good luck for another good week to all my fellow slimmers 
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's fab Taffy Girl, they all add up and look how much you have lost !! Well done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy thats great , well done you


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done Taffy, that's fab


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done taffy girl, you will lose that pound


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

In an effort to lose "the lb" DH and I went through the walk book yesterday evening and decided a 5 mile "moderate" walk - Hatherall hill from Llanthony Priory ...... sounded lovely - and the surrounding area (near Abergavenny) was beautiful. It was only when we started walking up a rather steep field that we realised we were actually going up to the top of the so-called hill.  

I have no idea why it is called a hill ....... its 516m up (half the size of Snowdon!) and has mountain sheep on the top  
Well, long story short, we made it to the top (and back!!!) and I have lived to tell the tale - but am flippin cream crackered...... and aching in places I'd forgotten I had!

If I dont lose "the lb" after this one - hubby will be an ex-hubby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done on your hill climbing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done taffy thats gotta have shifted the pound!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I bet you feel great Taffy (apart from the aching)    Great walk!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies 1.5 lb off again this week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow hun another great week for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks hun, yeah i'm really chuffed cos i am 12 stone something and not 14 now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woo hoo

no doubt i will feel the difference when i see you next


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats fantastic Michelle, you're doing great.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well done ladies, your all doing really well, i have started healthy eating (well enforced a little with my illness lol) and have lost 6lb this week, not gonna do a ticker tho, as the one i have at moment has been lucky


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done michelle   and you popsi 6lb in 1 week


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done (again!) Michelle - that must feel great  

Popsi   WOW! I do hope you are feeling a little better - but at least there is one good side effect of your illness lol

I am going for it big time this week - so fingers crossed for shifting that lb at my WI tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck for that last lb taffy girl

Popsi hope you are feeling better


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I did it!!!!!!! 

I actually lost 2lb -so got my 10% - which is what I had hoped for before starting treatment 
I haven't been down to this weight since March 2003 -(when we got back from honeymoon) - so now just under a stone to go to until my goal (wedding!) weight!!!! 

Am sooooo pleased to get my key ring today as we are hopefully picking up our new car on Tuesday (as well as starting jabs!!)

Thanks everyone for all your support - I couldnt have done it without you!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done taffy girl, you deserve it.  Its a good feeling when you reach 10 %!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy well done girl and good luck for tuesday jabbing


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Taffygirl and all the fab FF slimmers.  I need to get with it and join you.  I have made a decision though that I'm not eating cake again!  I had been eating it instead of chocolate for the last 7-8 months and now realise it's loads worse.  I think it's why I've put on weight since Christmas.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

CardiffLaura give yourself this week and then start your healthy eating.  We are all here to give you support.  If you want any tips or recipes pm me anytime


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy you have done really well..well done !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well 2.5lb off again this week.  I have now lost over 2 stone woohoo


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey, Michelle that's brilliant.  Well done you!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

WOWSERS Michelle that is fab, truley an inspiration x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks laura and pix i am really chuffed because i am nearly the same weight as i was last year pre tx.  It just goes to show i can do it if i put my mind to it.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great Michelle you must be so chuffed!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Andi, i am so chuffed it all seems to b coming together at themoment.  Hope you are well


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Michelle   You are doing so well hun - not far till your goal now x

I am having a very mixed week - good in some parts - truly terrible in others. 
We wont mention Saturday night when I fell off the waggon......  

Been to my boss's pre-wedding bash tonight and have eaten loads of rich but yummy food and had lots of wine ..... so fully expecting a gain - just hoping the fact it was an hours walk from work will have minimised some of the damage.  

I would be interested to know what weight other people have gained during treatment in the past - Last time I think I gained about a stone - but I know that was partly down to me not watching what I was eating, and my BFN coming just before christmas.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I put loads of weight on after tx and blamed the drugs but really it was depression because of the mc.  You can maintain your weight during tx and see how that goes, but remember when your stimming drink milk, eat brazil nuts and drink pomegranate juice.  All those things help with lining and good luck to you x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well ..... it was a pretty bad WI   I put on 4lbs this week    
I was expecting a little gain - but not that.......  that was a pound a day for each of the days Ive been jabbing!!!!!! 

I was really fed up on Saturday as you can imagine - but, hey ho, another week and I'm back on track.  
On my scales its "only" 1.5lbs - which I think is more realistic - so am hoping that I will have shifted some if not all of it next week (although with AF due to pay a visit that may not happen). 

Wish me luck guys!
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck taffy ..well done michelle and you andi i see your tickers very near the end too


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Taffy, sorry you've had a gain.  Try not to be too hard on yourself, Suprecur can cause an increase of appetite ... that's always my excuse!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy we all have blips now and again.  Keep going


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Am i the only one dieting now.  Well i have lost another 2lb this week


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You must have given them to me.  Well done Michelle, keep going


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow michelle, its still dropping off

bet its addictive now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Andi, hope you are well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah it is i am so close to goal now.  All my clothes fit me again so i am so pleased


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you are so so close huni and you should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congrat's to you all. you are all doing so well.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done michelle ...theres going to be nothing left of you


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wow well done Michelle


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Michelle not far to go now. You are doing so well 

I am still with you (still want to lose another stone) - but am just being realistic and  hoping to maintain during treatment  (although a little bit more off would be nice!) I didnt go to WI last week as I was feeling so poop   but will be there this Saturday!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad i'm not on my own.  I've upped my goal weight to 11 stone now so want to lose 19lb now.  Hopefully i can do it.  Its hard to lose weight during tx just maintain thats the best


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

No you are not alone, hun 
My goal is 11 stone at the mo too - but I will probably move it if/when I get close too. 
I am sticking with it quite easily because its second nature now - and the healthy food choices will hopefully help with the treatment - but it is a little on the back burner. I'm not stressing if I am a little up and down 'cos staying calm and relaxed at the moment is more important for me. 
Good luck with it. Its such a lovely feeling having clothes that fit (and look nice!) isn't it?
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't stress you have lost loads before you started tx anyway.  I find it second nature to, i look at food with points value and nothing else lol

Its lovely fitting into my clothes again, when i have weight on me i dress really frumpy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Guess what? 

I lost 4.5lbs today!!!!! 

It is over 2 weeks and is only really shifting the 4lbs I gained last time ...... But it does mean I've lost half a pound since I started down-regging - which I am a little pleased about  

Need to lose another half a pound for my next silver seven - so gonna go 4 it this week and try and lose it before I start stimming


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy well done you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done taffy, it really makes a difference to motivation when you lose a large amount


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats the way Taffy well done you x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's great Taffy, will you stop dieting when you start stims?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Been very good yesterday and today.  
Andi - I'm gonna carry on doing WW and going to class as I'm signed up to monthly pass and am "in the zone" lol - not really expecting to lose weight but more in the hope that I will not gain lots like I did last cycle  
I'm aiming to stick to points but will probably not count the brazil nuts/fruit juice etc - as I think that would leave me hungry..... 
Think I may be difficult to stick to when I'm at home going   on the 2WW though!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Another 0.5lb loss for me - I weighed at home today as we are away for the weekend and I'm going to miss class.
Start stimms on monday so fully expecting that to be the last loss for me for a little while (or should that be a great big long while - say about 10 months or so? lol )


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well another 2.5lb for me.  Going out for a meal tonight for dhs 40th birthday so f*ck diet tonight


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well done girls..

michelle.. i agree have a real treat and dont worry for one night xx

taffy..heres to you putting it all back on and much more  

I am hopeless lol.. eating loads now i can again lol.. will start again when i go back to work x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Michelle, hope you enjoyed your nosh.

I have gained a little (9lbs) weight!!!!!  Got up this morning and got back on my Wii fit and it's been 44 days since I last visisted it, it said I'd gained 7lbs but I know it's 9!!!  My drug dose was soooo high this time there's no wonder.

Hope you're all doing okay,  Taffy don't diet hun on tx, go with the flow you've done really well xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

My weight is just creeping up and up, I've adjusted the ticker to show this and DIET STARTS TOMORROW!!

I've been saying that since Monday after having a binge on the weekend but every day I started and failed, it was DH's birthday yesterday, we had an all you can eat for a tenner chinese feast and now the cake has gone hopefully I'll be able to focus. (it was a small cake) 

How are you all doing?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Andi i have lost a 1lb this week.  Glad your starting over again we can support each other


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Michelle, you have done fab!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

theres going to be nothing left of you michelle   andi dont be hard on yourself im sure you will get back on track


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome back Andi   We've missed you! 
Good luck with losing that weight - its gone on quickly so should come off quickly too 

Well done Michelle - not far to go now - you're doing fab! 

Well I put on 2lb this week - I'm ok about it as we were away last weekend (I blame my cousin - she sabotaged my diet with chocolate fudge cake and clotted cream ice cream ) and I have not been tracking properly this week.    
I am still only 1lb up since I started the injections 5 weeks ago - as I was only hoping to maintain throughout treatment thats not too bad. (I am going to try and be a bit better this week, though!)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you are doing fine taffy i put on lots during tx


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Hello Am I on the diet and healthy eating cum exercise support pages


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Coll yes you are, welcome


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya coll nice to see you online


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hiya & Welcome Collea - Good luck with your weight loss.
Im not a very good example at the moment - its going on rather than coming off    
Its a good idea to get yourself a ticker to see your weight coming off


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies lost 1.5 lb this week.  Hope everyone else is having a good week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle your doing so well 

i could feel your bones when i hugged you yesterday


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that a good or bad thing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure lol

as long as your not a size zero your'll be fine


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Its defo a good thing Michelle - you are doing really well - good on you girl  

Sadly I don't think I'll ever be a size zero (not even with a 1 in front lol ) 

Well I won't be losing anything this week because I have been rubbish 
Still gonna go and weigh tomorrow - (just to keep the zone in sight as I am nowhere near being "in the zone" right now  )

Hope everyone else is doing ok this week x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Michelle, well done .. I bet you've lost enough now, BMI of 26!

I lost 4 lb this week .. how the hell I don't know as I've been yo yo ing between binging and not eating.  I've had a difficult week and my head is screwed.  I  bet I won't have lost 4lb tomorrow now I've opened the 2nd bottle of my fav wine.

Taffy, hope it's good news tomorrow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done evryone you are all doing really well. 

I will be back on here after my London trip.  I have ate non stop in Corwall and eaten loads of cream teas but now am paying the price with a huge belly lol.  It was worth it though and i plan to return to WW next Sat so ill have my ticker back up when i know how much i need to lose....


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done andi enjoy your wine


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Hi All 
I'm so happy I have passed my 4 stone weight loss target         Thought I would share the news with u before the next meet on the 13th      to you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done collea thats brilliant


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Collea thats great news at least you can start tx now, well done


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

[_color=#ff31ff]Thanks both How are you both  I'm  this will be enough for Mr M @ LWC [/color]_


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh hopefully fingers crossed for you.  When do you go back for your fu?


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

2nd I'm going to phone them first and have a chat first all the knock backs getting me


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well done to all you ladies.. i am gonna promise I will be joinin you from Monday ( I know i know you've heard it all before lol)... but I have now ate lots of all the things I could not before I had my surgery, and need to now eat healthy lol... not gonna go to a class or anything but gonna try to be healthy .... xx

jule.. what you gonna do in London, i LOVE that place we even went there on Honeymoon, its fab ""


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leanne you have done so well

are you going to the lwc now?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great loss Leanne... well done!

As expected 1lb back on this morning, I did have a cream scone yesterday also.  DH had an accident at work this week, he was lucky he didnt lose his fingers, so I bought some for a treat for him (and me) binge over now and back to healthy living today.

My Wii Fit is calling me


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done collea, its a great feeling isn't it

Andi i am going for BMI 25, so not quite there yet

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi hows the wii fit? bet poor petes fingers are throbbing today

michelle your so close to that BMI of 25


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle have you heard from lucy about tuesday?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Andi - dont worry 1lb is nothing........ I put on 4lb today  

I am hoping that its just a gain like I get around ovulation time every month - or that is because my follies are full of lovely juicy eggs all weighing about half a pound each lol  

I know why its gone on this week - a combination of menopur, stress, chocolate brazils (how many a day?!), chinese take-away, eating out last night and not doing as much exercise as normal - and I know that I can lose it again. I am off work now for 2 weeks and need to do a healthy shop as I know I will pick on rubbish if its around. 

I am not adjusting my ticker today - thats way too depressing.  

Well done Leanne - thats a fantastic weight loss - you should be very proud. Give yourself time to lose what you feel you need to before treatement. I find the pressure of trying to lose x lb in x weeks just makes it worse. 

Ive decided that IF this treatment cycle is not successful I will be buying myself a Wii Fit - not being negative just thinking of possible outcomes honest! 

Good luck for some good weight losses this week everyone (that includes you Popsi!!) x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy don't worry about the 4lb just concentrate on those lovely juicy eggies you are producing lol

Hope everyone is good and enjoying this lovely weather


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

You are doing great all of you even if you have put a little on this week, look at what you have all lost its amazing well done all of you.  Between you all you have prob lost a person a weight its mad....

Popsi we are going to watch Phantom of the Opera and then prob go on red open bus to see more.  Good luck with your 1st week losing weight. I have tried on my own and have no incentive otherwise i would do that-much cheaper lol class is the only way for me to be shamed into being good


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Hi all 
been on the blooming weights today   God the things we do !!! Hey Andi hows your Wii fit ? I have such a laugh on mine.. I look like Me Whippy when I try to do the old hula hoops  ... 
Going for another weight loss this week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish me luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leanne weights in this weather lol, your doing great im sure

keep up the good work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Leanne you go for it girl


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Lol .......tell you what if I don't loose this week...Eating dust is the next step for me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

weights   gosh i would pass out especially in this weather!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

i,ve lost 1.5 bl this week


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done again michelle - another good loss.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Taffy, hope you are well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well you just keep on going Michelle! Good on you, well done you have been so committed and the results are more than showing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done michelle you really are determined


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks all i'm not far off my goal now, then i am going to have the biggest bowl of milkybar icecream topped with a flake for a treat lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle is just keeps coming off

well bloody done girl


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my god michelle you have done so well, you have lost loads well done


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I wont be able to go to weigh in tomorrow morning as I'll be having ET  
Weighed at home today and I think I've lost between 2 and 2.5lbs this week (yep they were big fat eggies lol) - although my scales do vary from the WW ones sometimes. 
Feel ok about it as I've only gained about 3lbs overall during this treatment so far - despite being a little bit naughty food wise and not doing much in the way of exercise either. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Well done Leanne on the weights - thats some commitment in this heat. You deserve a big loss this week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leanne how did your friends iui turn out?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, can I join you please?
I've lost 33lbs so far in just over a year, but I really need to step it up a gear now and could do with the extra support.
I'm following the slimming world plan and have joined Curves so I'm hoping I can get the weight shifting again.
Thanks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Helen

Well done on your weight loss.  I know how committed you have to be lose that amount of weight.  I also need to step it up a gear i have another half stone to lose and i will be happy.

Right off to the gym


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Helen on your weight loss and well done Michelle.
Ive restarted weight watchers today and need to lose a stone ill get my ticker up asap...


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Helen well done - thats amazing.  
Good luck for your weight loss Jule.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Luck Jule we are all here for support


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Diet has started great i was under points yesterday and ive done a 3 hour bike ride in mumbles today so feeling very chuffed with myself.  I had a little treat while i was there and had ice cream   but did feel i had worked it off lol.
I must count my points now for today.  Im really hoping i get a great weight loss and can get to my goal very soon


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank's for the welcome guys. 
Jule, i think the ice cream was well deserved.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls your all doing so well


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

woohoo!!! 2 pounds off at slimming world last night. Think I may be getting my head round this whole slimming thing again.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya ladies thought id say hi im loosing weight trying been on a gp rerferral scheme to the gym had my final weigh in this week after 6 months lost a stone but lost a stone and half since oct-- when i was told need to loose weight by heath. well dne top u al for loosing weight to xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done Helen and Jo


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done ladies   jule 3 hour bike ride


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Miriam thats exactly how i felt.  We are going on the bikes again tomorrow evening, im gonna try really hard now as i want to lose the weight as quickly as possible


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

1Lb off again this week, i am so close to goal but it feels so far away aswell


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Michelle. You will get there if you want to, hun. Just remember how far you have come already - you are doing great.  

I went out for lunch with my Mum and Dad yesterday as I was starting to get a bit stir crazy as I have been taking it soooo easy all week - I thought smothered chicken wouldnt be too naughty - but I was wrong...  

Oh well diet can start again on Monday when I go back to work. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle well done and you can do it, you know you can

taffy sod the diet atm lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I stayed the same this week - which is rubbish as it means that I have re-gained what I thought I'd lost last week 
Apart from my naughty meal out on Thursday I'd been quite good - but I have pretty much sat on my bum all week 
Maybe its just that my 2 little embies are growing away nicely     

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't worry bout your weight at the moment, just concentrate on keeping those embies safe

DH comment about going out in the dark made me laugh, at least your healthy lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

carrots rock lol

i love them

michelle is right, those embies are of high important sod the diet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well my first week and i lost 3 and half pounds so really pleased  

Taffy dont worry about diet at the moment you have more important things to think about   you get BFP


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jule that's brilliant. Are you doing WW?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes done well with it last year so felt i could do well again


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jule thats great ..taffy i wouldnt worry give yourself a break on your 2ww


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done Jule that's fab.
Don't worry about it Taff, just look after you and your little embies.
I weigh in tonight so will let you all know later. Hoping to have lost at least 2 lbs this week.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

3lbs off and 'slimmer of the week'.  WooHoo!!!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Helen, 3lbs is brilliant


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whey hey well done helen!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jule and Helen - great losses
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done Jules and Helen, you both have done really well.

My weigh in is on thursday so i will keep you posted


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Michelle for your weigh in, you are doing so brilliantly.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done everyone, you have all done so well.

Going away for a week next week but I so need a kick up the ****, it will have to be when I get back now .. my head is up my ****


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done girls

it can't be easier so give yourself a pat of the back


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
Good luck for Thursday Michelle.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

2lb off girls, i haven't got far to go.  What is nice is the support you have all given me, thanks.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Michelle, the incredible shrinking lady


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done Michelle, you're so close now.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks girls

Helen how much more are you hoping to lose

Andi i wish i was shrinking, i don't feel like it although everyone is telling me i am.  I hope you have a good hol and come back all revitalised


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done you strong lot you are doing really fab x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well bloody done michelle


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Michelle, well done you!!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Michelle, I need to loose another 2st to get my BMI to just under 30.  I would like to loose more than that, but for now another 2st is my goal.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen keep at you will get there


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Michelle and Helen you are both doing so well.

I lost another 1.5 pounds this week.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done jules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle, helen and jule your doing fab

keep up the good work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not a good week, af arrived and i have put on a 1lb.  That must have been the knickerbocker glory i had last week, oh well it was worth it.  This is the first time i have actually gained weight so i am human after all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed your knickerbocker glory Michelle - Sounds fab I haven't had one of those for years 
I wouldn't worry too much about one little pound in the grand scheme of things - you have done fantastically well and should be so proud - you are a real inspiration to us all . 

I am still trying to be good but failing miserably at the moment. I've gained about 8lbs since the start of treatment. I know its a losing battle with the Gestone and Steroids (and being preggers, of course - although thats not really sunk in yet!) but it was such a struggle to lose the weight in the first place I dont want to gain it all straight away . 

Have been thinking of going back to Slimming World - more for healthy eating than losing weight - anyone else done this recently and has it changed much?

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Michelle you have done fab and as long as you enjoyed the knickerbocker,  you have got to have a treat as you say it is the first gain and you can soon rectify that and reach your goal. 

Taffy, it can only be expected to have some gain with tx and steroids, you had already done well. Allow the fantastic news of being pregnant to sink in and enjoy this time and then look at being healthy  

Well done Jule and Helen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle yep your human hunni but a lb when having af is fine and you know what you so deserved a treat

taffy your body will tell you what it needs


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My body is telling me it wants chinese, chocolate and cake ....... very naughty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

ravan who is veggie ate meat while pregnant!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Another pound off for me this week.  Hope next week i get my half stone award


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Jule, I'm sure you will x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully, sun if its dry ill be out on my bike trying to burn off a few pounds


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats the way, I think I should take a leaf out of your book!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule well done hunni your doing well and if you have any sweets that need eating i will pop over

well done girls


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jule - you are doing really well x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done jules, c u monday


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

1 lb is nothing compared to what you have lost michelle so dnt worry! well done jule ..... taffy i ate like a pig it will get worse lol it was bad time to be pregnant for me there was easter eggs about i was eating 1 nearly every night


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Back on track this week lost 1/2 lb.  I know its not a lot but with af mucking about i was pleased with this.  She changed my goal tonight because she thought it was to high.  So i only have 6lb to go woohoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done again michelle


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers kara, i'm still going to watch my weight up to et and then i will just maintain


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey well done Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

michelle40 said:


> Cheers kara, i'm still going to watch my weight up to et and then i will just maintain


very wise hun and those follicles will be loving the healthy food


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Michelle you are doing really well, im hoping for my silver 7 this week   ive been really good so no reason why i shoudlnt get it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

whats the silver 7 hun, is that 7lbs?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules fingers crossed for the silver 7

Kara yeah every 7lb you lose you get a silver 7


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done jule


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done michelle  
Good luck Jule -hope you get your silver 7 
Hope everyone else is being good
Ive fallen off the waggon.....


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done michelle and jule both of you must have real good will power


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done girls, you are all doing fab.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo another 1 and half pounds off.  Its great no far to go now im so pleased


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

your doing brilliant ladies.. I will be joining you on being healthy on Tuesday.. me and DH are looking to lose about 2 stone by christmas !! way too much celebrating gone on in this house over recent months taken its toll on the waistlines


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wey hay that's the way Jule, you are doing great x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh Popsi you've had every reason to celebrate    At least you've given yourself plenty of time to loose the weight.  Im sure you'll do great.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi good luck with the diet

Jules you are nearly there, well done hunny


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule well done hun

popsi good on you and john i bet you will do it


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jule - you are doing really well  

Good luck Popsi and Mr Popsi  
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I lost 2.5 lb this week ladies, can't believe it woohoo.  After the week i've had i thought i would have put weight on


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow well done Michelle - thats great  
You're gonna hit that target before Canada  

Hope you are doing ok


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope i do.  Yeah doing okish, just had real bad few days, but feeling a little better today.

Good news bout the scan, well done hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

michelle well done you have done so well, you are gonna look fab in canada


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wey hey aren't you doing fab Michelle, well done x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow michelle you have done so well given the week you have had

be very very proud of yourself


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

WEll done Michelle, wow only 3.5 pounds to go, thats amazing you have done so well.  You are gonna look great in that bikini


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done michelle cant believe how much you have lost


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well half off for me this week.  Bit disappointed as i have been really good but i do feel bloated so perhaps im retaining a bit of fluid.  Nice chinese tonight as a treat and then back on it tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

better than nothing huni


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules half pound is fab, we can't lose huge amopunts every week.  You've only got a few pound left woohoo


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey a loss is a loss Jule and you deserve a treat, enjoy your chinese


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls hopefully next week ill get off a bit more.   My chinese was lovely but now i feel massive


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Another half pound off woo hoo...


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done jule. 

i have started going for a 20min run, since i came back off hol, to see if i can shift some of the weight i put on after last tx. all i want to get rid of is the roll around my belly. i am happy with the rest of me. dh is being my personal trainer.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

wow there's good you are. I wish i could get motivated and go running but im too tired.  I try and go on my bike once a week but thats not good enough....ill have to   my ****.  Have you noticed a difference, is your bum and legs toning up.  How long you running for?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dh goes running so he has been getting me motivated to go. also another factor is it doesn't cost anything. i run for 20mins. i run for 2 days and have third day off. haven't noticed anything yet as i started off doing a little run then walk but now i run for the 20mins. had to build it up as was so unfit. i started this 14 days ago


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done queenie, i need to do that aswell to tone up all the shaky bits, pointless losing weight if im still looking flabby lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo another pound off


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done jule you are doing so well.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay Jule, well done you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls nearly at my goal and i can stop paying then...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you will soon be there, you have been doing so well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes i ahve been having some bad days but mainly good and i so just want to get there.  The hardest part will be keeping it off so when im a goal member i will contiune to go every 2-3 weeks so that i maintain.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jule   wish i could find some motivation to lose a few pounds


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well your loss is evidence that the good days outweigh the bad


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh yes i am so pleased.Off out for a meal with friends tonight but back on it tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Have night off and spoil yourself


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jule. Is it WW you are doing?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

well done Jule - you are doing so well 
Enjoy your night out - and your dessert  
x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes weight watchers, its going well and i can have treats which is good and just count the points.

Didnt have dessert last night i was sooo full but did have chips and starters so felt i had been naughty


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule well done you, your doing great

wonder how michelle is on her hols, i hope she might have a treat or 2


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo another pound off, im nearly there and i can stop paying


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jule - good on ya 

Won't be long till you hit your goal


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow well done jule

your doing fab


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

You are really close Jule, well done you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done jule think im going to have to lose few pound ready for all the eating i do at christmas


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jule that's brilliant how well you have done hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone i am so pleased, i can feel it in my clothes now which is great  .  I may try and lose a few extra pounds as im sure Miriam i too will put a bit on over xmas


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Woo hoo ive got to goal today so now a gold member of WW-no more money to pay yippee,  SO pleased all my clothes fit lovely.  Just had a lovey chinese to celebrate


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's great Jule, what an achievement !!   It's yours for life

There are benefits of being a gold member Jule, one is if you do go over your 5lb in the future then you don't have to pay for missed weeks, only the ones you weigh in at over your goal.

You can now relax a little and enjoy your maintenance

Well done x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bloody hell jule you have done really well...you certainly deserved the chinese


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Very well done Jule x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done Jule that's fantastic. You must feel like a new woman.

I'm planning on re-joining slimming world on Monday. Had a few low months, but now I serioulsly need to loose the weight and I'm not giving up this time.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule well done that is brill news. hope you enjoyed your chinese


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done Jule - glad you got your chinese. One very well deserved treat I'd say 

Helen - good luck with your weight loss. It is tough but for me the motivation of having to lose it for my NHS cycle combined with the support one here helped me to lose what I needed .... and a little bit more and I am sure this must have helped in some way towards my BFP


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Jule that's brilliant! 

Helen, I need to join you with diet.  I've done both WW and slimming W before and def prefer SW.  Good luck!

Taffy, did you do WW too?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done jule, you ,you friend have done great

helen good luck


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Laura - It'll be great to have company on the diet.  I've tried ww and it really didn't work for me.  I've tried slimming world and I lost 3st with it, but I just lost all motivation for some reason. So it's time to try again.

Thanks guys for the support I'm deffinately joining this evening.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've totally lost motivation at the moment.  I've put a stone back on lol.  Got to get back into it

Well done jules you are fab


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I did it - I joined slimmimg world!!!!  I'd put back on almost half a stone(which is more than I thought)  3st to loose is a daunting task, but I'm not going to let it beat me.

Michelle - i totally understand the lost motivation, it's taken me ages to get going again, but I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen i need a goal.  Mine was tx last time and when that was cancelled i lost my mojo lol and ate what i wanted which is usually biscuits, cakes, chocolate etc.  With xmas luming i have no hope pmsl


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just think of how well you did Michelle and the comments that you got from everybody, you really did look good and I'm sure you still do


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

People haven't noticed i put weight on but i feel like such a pig lol.  I know i should be eating healthy but the chocolates are speaking to me


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

those chocs are very persuasive lol was shouting at DP the other day he came back from the shop and said got you a present because I thought you needed cheering up. It was only a big box of chocs, I was not best pleased! Poor dab did something he thought was nice, which of course was, but not when I need to get in shape for next tx!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone im so pleased im there.  My chinese was lovely but dont think ill be bad now for some weeks.  EVery day i keep thinking i want to lose more im obsessed lol.  Just dont want to put too much back on over xmas.  

Good luck Laura and Helen for your weight losses, great time to start now ready for xmas.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

careful you dont end up as a size zero

you have done so well. no talk of chocs from you lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh no im trying to be good lol.  I keep thinking of my weight.  never been at goal before so want to make the most


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok ..... are there any non-pregnant, post christmas over indulgers that wish to join me in my quest for a thinner, healthier body?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been thinking of this thread Andi and wondering how long after christmas it would be resurected lol

I'll join you. What is your plan? DP got me one of those vibration plate things for christmas, yesterday I ordered the ministry of sound workout DVD, got induction for gym next week and have already started swimming. The hard part is still having christmas goodies left over!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Trust me, I started it and I'm still here resurrecting it ... still needing to get healthy after slipping on the over indulgent road!

Yes it's hard when you still have xmas junk food left .  I finished my box of wine tonight so no more tempting alcohol to get me back on the rocky road.  I plan to use my Wii Fit and go back to WW when I'm not sooooo fat and it's free for me.

You seem to have a great plan Pix, hope you can keep motivated.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i need to lose a few pounds but am still eating my xmas stash


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Love the ticker Andi. You have shown yourself that you can do it, so I'm sure your BMI will soon be back down. AF is imminent so I am allowing myself a weekend of indulgence and then on to it! I got the wii fit plus the other day but so far only weighed my mothers cat on it 

Once that christmas stash has gone Miriam, you can get on the case!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Is the cat a chubby pet Pix ? 

I would rather bin the junk than have it around but DH won't let me, I'm not even enjoying eating it any more BUT tomorrow is a fresh start ... (I  )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on ya girls

hope the healty eating goes well for you all


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Andi  - How's the fresh start gone so far?
Hi Pix - looks like AF did as requested and paid you a visit after she left me. Here's hoping she's also gonna take that gap year I suggested


I'm a non-pregnant post Christmas over indulger. Lost 9 pounds between Oct and Dec at slimming world and signed up for a 12 week countdown on Tuesday this week. Had put on a bit over xmas (oops) and not too hopeful for the coming week either as we've got loads of xmas chocolate left and I feel like I'm trying to eat my way out of the house    Trying to be good but if it's in the house, I can't stop myself eating it (trying to kid myself that being snowed in I need it to survive!)
Had been going to aerobics class once a week but due to weather doing v little on the activity front. Now that I've posted on this thread, I will commit to doing at least part of one of my collection of aerobics dvd's over the weekend. Maybe some arm exercises with weights while I watch the darts - tho i often try to do 2 things at once and make a hash of both!

getting healthy support is just what i need... here's to a healthy 2010 and an offer of any support i can give x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck with the weight loss everyone. 
This thread was a massive support for me last year when I was getting my BMI down for my NHS treatment.  
Get those weight loss tickers up and running - they can be a great motivator (when you are losing!!!)
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Same here Taffy.

Any support you need or tips or recipes just let me know.

Well done for taking the step again, i know how hard it is


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How are things going girls?

Today is really the start for me, we had a meal out last night so I couldn't get focused before then.  Butternut and red pepper WW soup for lunch .. so I  have started.  If anyone wants that recipe, let me know, it's yummy and free on WW.

Hope you're all doing well.

We're intending to go out for a walk soon, if I can bare the cold


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Andi

Well done you! wrap up warm. we took the dogs around a very frozen pond yesterday and it was bitterly cold - but very nice out of the wind - all sparkly!

I'm not doing well at the moment with the healthy start. Still feel that I need to eat all of the chocolates before I start. Not rational and I should just leave them there and have the odd one as a treat but can't seem to do it. Maybe I'll have a fresh start with the eating tomorrow. No maybe - I WILL have a fresh start with healthy eating tomorrow - any choccies left I'll have to get DH to hide or eat himself.

I will also go and do some arm exercises with my weights as soon as I've done the dishes and my dinner's gone down. Expect a report from me later to confirm I've done it!

Enjoy the fresh air and go steady 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies, I'm going to join you on the healthy new start! I did quite well last year but weight slowly creeping up again after failed tx and Christmas comfort eating. I've just stocked up on loads of healthy stuff in Tescos so kicking off today. Will try and get this ticker thing figured out....

Hope you had a nice walk Andi, good luck with the weights Sam!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

The snow seemed softer today so I'm hoping it's thawing

Get rid of those chocs Sam  Whose Xmas stash still hasn't gone?

Hope your day has been healthy Sarah. Click on my ticker and you can make you own from there.

Had my walk, had my dinner, had all my points for the day .... think it's time to go to bed and be far away from the kitchen cupboards as possible  I need to make it through day one and then tomorrow's another day

Tip of the day:

I made a cup of OXO earlier, there's no WW points in a stock cube so it's a lower alternative to a cuppa soup


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh andi a cup of oxo sounds grim, was is ok?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Andi!  
I'm with you Kara, not sure I could do a cup of oxo.

Have managed to be a good girl today, no treats left in the house now...here's to day 2


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah I actually like it .. that helps  

Well done Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that deffo helps

can you have different flavours, like a chicken one?
sarah well done girl


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

It is a chubby cat Andi   they rescued it a couple of months ago and wanted to weigh it for correct food weight  

AF did listen to you Sam and called at mine. The horrid witch can go away again now though, had enough and can't get out of the mind set that will stop pigging when she has gone!! Did you do your exercises!

Well done Andi you have made a good start. Wow love the oxo tip, that so cool will get some later I don't mind oxo!

Well done Sarah, no treat in the house helps. Getting rid of mine but not in a good way! Not in the bin in my belly so need a good boot off someone.

Hey Michelle, I promise to always have a bag of veg when ever I am in a car!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You may laugh lol but veg was my saviour (even though it made me a bit windy)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it great idea and i think raw veg is nicer than cooked!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had a bad day   

Was running around to dentist and optician and didn't plan anything to eat so then I was famished and bought a Greggs roll and a snickers!!!!! cos I was still hungry   

I am deflated now

I've made a WW trifle for tomorrow at least and a beef stew .. doesn't go good together does it  

Hope you've all had a better day than me girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi try not to feel too bad huni, you are bound to have a few hiccups along the way, i dont know how you do it at all


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey girls

Please form a queue here to give me a good slap

I've been useless - I did intend doing weights last night - went up and put dvd on and couldn't find remote - all I could see was the bloody menu screen and after that repeated about 6 times I had to switch the thing off - none of the buttons on the machine would let me play the dvd so i gave up..... and I'm sorry to report that it's gone from bad to worse.

I went with DH today to Cardiff for his appointment with genetics clinic (took half day off work). Traffic bad on the way in so dropped him off and went to park the car (planning to nip to the loo on the wa there) - absolute gridlock and couldn't get into the carpark. Did another circuit of the Heath by which time it was 40 mins in to his appointment so thought there's no point parking I'll just pull up outside and pick him up, he could jump in car and I could pop in for a quick wee.... but due to the traffic there and the fact that there was no-where to wait had to go around again. Was stationary several times for a good 10 mins at a time and when we did start moving it was a crawl. On the 3rd circuit (and hour and a half after we'd arrived) I was almost bursting. DH phoned me to find out where I was and I burst into tears trying to explain. I ended up pulling in to the back of the catering stores delivery bay and ringing the security bell until a lady came to the door. I had fat tears rolling down my cheeks and sobbed  "is there a toilet here I can use please, I've been driving around for ages, there's nowhere to stop and I'm just desperate". Happily the very nice lady showed me to the toilets where I had a very long wee. DH had come looking for me and saw me pull over so also rang the bell and came to find me! Had a blinding headache and was a blubbery mess (although newly empty bladder was marvellous!) DH and I went to McDonalds and pigged out - not a good fresh start... must be a Monday thing.

Tuesday's the new Monday - fresh start in the eating department tomorrow. But DH has found DVD remote (things are on the up) so will do some weights tonight - promise ! and will let you know when they're done.

Sorry for mammoth posting - if you're still reading well done! (and if you laughed at my story above I really don't mind - even I'm smiling about it now. I'd like to say a HUGE thanks to the lady that saved my day and let me in for a wee!) 

Andi - don't be deflated - you deserve a medal for the oxo (i think I could do bovril) and you've planned for tomorrow which will put you on track x

Sam xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sam hun poor you, sounds like you had an awful day


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah poor you Sam, hope you are feeling better now. Doing your weights will make you feel good, 

Don't worry Andi, I take my hat off to you on the Oxo front so a sneaky snickers is well justified! Tomorrow's plan sounds very nice.

I've managed to do OK so far today boring branflakes and then soup for lunch, but it is very hard to walk past the vending machines  at work which keep calling to me. I need to do some exercise but can't decide what...

Thanks for the encouragement everyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Andi it is so easy to grab something like that when out and hungry, the positive thing is that you have forward planned for tomorrow and you will more than make up for it.  

Oh Sam that was quite a day for you poor you   I reckon you will have used calories tensing all those pelvic muscles trying to hold that wee in so its not all bad   tomorrow is another day

Sounds like you have done well today Sarah, adding in some exercise will be great.

well as for me as naughty as ever, as I have said tomorrow is another day and have got my gym induction this week

Come on ladies weight loss = energy lost (calories burnt through exercise), exceeding energy in (food consumed)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ladies can i just wish you all the best with your getting healthy. i admire you all so much as i have no will power at all.

don't worry if you have a bad day  that is only one day and i'm sure you will all do well.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Queenie


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

SarahJayne you were right! I'm feeling good now....

Did the arm exercises to start to banish those bingo wings   not a long session but it was a start! and gave me the energy to get a beef stew going in the slow cooker (will be nice and warm and comforting if it does snow tomorrow - not to mention healthy) - thanks for the inspiration Andi  

Am also knocking up a pumpkin, ginger and coconut soup for tomorrow's lunch. It's all go here! Did have a slight mishap when a bottle of bbq sauce fell out of the fridge, splitting as it hit the floor and shooting it's contents across the kitchen floor right to the front door... but all cleaned up now!

Thx Queenie for your encouragement - just what's needed x

Pix I really like the equation - will try to remember that every time I'm tempted to put something naughty in my mouth! LOL I hope you're right about the pelvic floor - slimming world weigh in tomorrow - (weather permitting) and not looking good for a loss or maintain. but like you say tomorrow's another day   

I'm going to make a promise to do at least a 10 min exercise session every day this week (and hope that it gives me the energy to other things too... watch this space!)
xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done Sam.

Just came across this in one of my uni books!

Form of activity                              Energy expended /kcal per hour
Lying still awake                                77
sitting at rest                                    100
typing rapidly                                    140
dressing or undressing                        150
walking on level at 4.8 km hr                200
jogging at 9 km h                                570

wow look we can even burn calories while on here! Can't get my head around why they give us this info tho,   who spends an hour undressing to benefit from losing calories!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done ladies, when i was dieting i had loads of bad days, and it didn't stop at one bar of chocolate lol

Just don't let those blips put you off keep going and you will get there.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Sam, keep pumping those weights! I still haven't decided on exercise, I can't get motivated for the gym - I like walking but not in this weather!

Thanks for the list pix, I am trying to type extra rapidly!

Hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How is everyone doing today?

I bought a hand held body composition monitor at Lloyds Pharmacy today, they were selling them off at £2.49. I thought what a good price and it may help motivate me after seeing my body fat percentage and BMI flashing on a screen at me ...... I came home and stuffed a chocolate orange (after setting it up and testing myself  )

I promise when I have no more choccies left (and don't buy snickers when I'm out) I will be a good support to you girls.

I feel like this is more of a confession box for me atm   HELP!!!! 


Looks like Wednesday is the new Monday this week for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could you throw the choccies way if they tempt you too much hun


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

DH will go mad if I bin stuff, he has wilpower and can refrain so doesn't understand that I can't.

I need something to click to get me on track and it hasn't quite clicked yet IYKWIM .. usually running out of time with more weight than is practically possible to lose in a space of time helps it 'click'   or is that called panic.

Maybe I need to go back to class this week to get my mind motivated.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah try going back to WW and see if that helps


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Andi don't beat yourself up, you will get there honest.  maybe going back to class is the answer until you get motivated again


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Andi, you are a good support - who set this thread up in the first place?! Don't feel bad, you will get there  

BBC Good Food mag has a good feature where  they do a healthy makeover of classic recipes, like a great british fry up (yes, really!), even tiramisu etc. OK so they are not super low calories, but a start, we can enjoy treats like this once in a while, but know they are better for us than the usual version. I think for me it is important to still enjoy my food, as I do love my food lol and know I will never stick to a v. low calorie diet. Smaller portions rather than radically changing what I eat I find a good way to keep motivated as you still enjoy your usual stuff, I can't do ryvita and cottage cheese no way. To deal with my sweet tooth, i have a scoop of sorbet for my pudding, there's a really nice mango and blackcurrant one in tescos and gets you a nice sugar rush with less calories than ice cream or chocolate! A little bit naughty, but not really bad...


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If you ladies want any recipes i have loads.  I think i bought all the ww recipe books and mags going lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Be great if you can put some recipies up thanks Michelle

Hey you are a good support Andi. January is a difficult month with all the crimbo left overs.

BBC Good Food mag sounds good Sarah

Well I was going to come on and say what a good girl I have been - eaten healthy, over 200 calories burned in gym, walked the dogs and  the massive OOPS I had all that baileys, bring on tomorrow!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What i'll do pix is bring the recipes to meet and you can all borrow them and maybe swop 

Honestly i have loads


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

great idea thanks Michelle


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I Plan to get back on with the diet, i put on half stome over xmas which is dissapointing when i got to gold just before.  It is so hard to get motivated though and i must try and get focuse again otherewise im gonna have a load of weight to lose.  Good luck all you who have started we need to keep each other motivated to start and then keep going. Cant get another ticker up here and what to keep this one to count down to see how long it takes for our bloods to come back.  Ill still keep posting my loses though  Good luck everyone


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

This link is from the bbc magazine with some good tips. I like number 10 the best 

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/wellbeing/features/control_hunger/1/

Oh, and here are the makeover recipes:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/recipes/special-diets/ultimate-makeover/

/links


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Missed my weigh in at SLIMMING WORLD tonight cos of the dreadful weather - 3 and a half hours to get home (usually takes 30 mins)

Haven't done weights - yet. did have my stew for lunch (yum) and had homemade soup (pumpkin, ginger and coconut) but also handful of chocs and a bowl of porridge with raisins and nuts - phew! quite full now

still waiting for something to click here too... i reckon it's the snow that's setting me back but you've all given me inspiration to keep on trying!
xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a new day!!!!

Good luck everyone ... keep up the hard work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats the way girl, a new day a new start

no chocolate


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sounding all revved up and ready to go, thats the way Andi  

I am feeling my visit to the gym yesterday!! Arms are killing and so is lower back but think back is my usual complaint!! Was going to do ministry of sound workout today but too achey so just going to use the vibrator plate!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

That's the spirit Andi,

Well done Pix on your gym visit!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know i'm not dieting with you ladies but would someone remove the jaffa cakes, after eights, crisps and all the ohter cr*p that is in my cupboards.  I'm sick of it but i am still eating it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can i have it all please lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be as sick of it as me.  I thought i would enjoy being able to eat all the cr*p, novelty soons wears off lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Pleased to report that I've done the 'arms and abs' sections of my Divina dvd tonight!

Not so pleased to report that I've made and eaten fairy cakes (not all of them) - did experiment with lower fat icing option using ricotta cheese and icing sugar which wasn't a bad substitute - but have to confess that some are smothered in buttercream. Not going to punish myself about the cakes but going to make an effort to be better tomorrow! If I can get into work I'll offload some of the cakes there!

Hope you're all feeling positive   

2010's got off to a shaky start on the getting healthy front for me - but it's far too soon to write the year off!!! onwards and upwards   xx 
Think I'll get a weight loss ticker.. watch this space x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its hard to start but once you do you will be flying along and the weight will drop off.  Cakes sound nice hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Must be the day for fairy cakes, I bought some today (why did I do that?) and scoffed a couple with my cuppa, bad girl...two steps forward one step back!

Good on you with the dvd


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh dear not a good start for any of us.  its so hard when there is still rubbish at home. ive had my nephew shere and ate biscuits then went to the pub for food, good main course but decided i wanted ice cream with the boys for desser   Andi as you say there is aleays tom, perhaps i can be better then especially if i can get into work


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Naughty naughty Jules lol


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks girls 

two steps forward and one step back = one step forward...  
good main course and icecream is much better than bad main course and icecream

which means things are going in the right direction. The power of positive thought is with me today   

xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

What a naughty lot we are


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

might have lard cakes tomorrow...


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great sam glad your thinking positively im sure when ive got no more rubbish to eat at home ill be a lot better, its nearly all gone...I threw a lot away but dont like to throw biscuits away, threw all chocolates though.  WHy do we always buy too much?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

i know what you mean Jule - I tried not to stock up before xmas but still have stuff here (xmas pud keeps for ages so can hang on to that) DH bought 2 massive bars of chocolate   . I haven't opened mine. Thinking that I've be able to have a little bit in my slimming word 'syn' allowance and not scoff the whole thing at once. I could do it before xmas so why not now? ... with that positive outlook, think I can do it again.

Lol Sarah-Jayne - if you do make lard cakes, give them to the birds   the smell of the melting lard should be enough to put you off! It certainly did for me!

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Its mad isnt it i was so motivated before xmas and now i just cant get my **** into gear. When i done slimming world a few years ago i used to weight the chocoltae and put it in bags of 5 sins so i knew where i was. This worked well at easter with all the easter eggs..


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ladies a little tip, What is your goal, why are you trying to lose weight, remember the ultimate goal and this should help you get on track.  When you eat that chocolate think of why you want to lose weight.  You can tell i was going to be a ww leader can't you


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

2 very good tips - thanks both


I want to feel more comfortable in my clothes and happy with my shape. 
When the weight was coming off before xmas i was feeling really confident. 

Just need that thing to click again - try telling myself before I eat something bad that it won't help me achieve that but there's something a bit self destructive in me at that moment that says - I don't care, and as soon as I've eaten it I think - I'll be good from now on. 
Seems to be all or nothing with me. I either follow the plan to the letter or I'm on a mission to eat everything in my path. Keep finding reasons to start tomorrow. Maybe I should find reasons to start today (and keep starting over the same day as I eat something naughty - otherwise I'll always have the rest of the day to do more damage!) 
biggest danger now is all those fairy cakes - am going to work out the syn value for each one - that should slow me down!

xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam the new weightwatchers allows you your treats take a look at that.  Are you overweight is your motivation to lose weight before tx (that was mine and i lost 3 stone)


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am overweight (going by BMI) but it's not an issue for tx. 
Motivation is to be more healthy for tx and feel happier in my clothes and more confident. The week before last I signed up for a 12 week countdown with SW (so should be motivated but snow has stopped me going to meetings!) If I don't get into the swing with it by March I'll take a look at WW - thanks hun x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit   tonight...


Forgot to say - what a fantastic weight loss! - you're an inspiration no wonder you were looking at being a leader!

Did you lose weight every week or were there some weeks that things slipped?
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam on the whole i was quite consistent.  It took me about 9 months and i was nearly at goal when i had a cancelled tx due to poor response and went to canada so it went a little heywire after that


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Little tip from me - drink lots and lots of water - Its very good for you, will help with the weight loss and should stop you picking (although a little willpower may also be required ) 

I used to buy big bottles of sugar free flavoured water and keep it on my desk in work which I made myself drink through the day, had a litre bottle in the car for going back and for to work and a jug of sugar free squash on the go in the fridge at home.

Good luck guys - it is tough to get back into it - but you can do it 
x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, that's a good tip.  I always have a sweet craving after eating and wonder whether brushing my teeth or having a chewing gum may help.  Just need to remember to do it.  

Since Christmas I've done a fair bit of exercise but diet has been quite rubbish.  Not doing any specific diet just cut down and trying to eat a little less, exercise a lot more.

Michelle, like the thing about focussing on goals.  For me it's about 3 things, fitting clothes I have, being able to buy lovely new things that I could wear only if slimmer and losing weight to help tx be more successful.  I'm trying to use Kate Moss quote as my mantra 'nothing tastes as good as skinny feels'.  Terrible mantra for those who are slim already but could be good for me as really I need to lose 3 stone but would be happy with 2.

Good luck girls


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugar-free jelly for the sweet craving Laura 
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I've been AWOL for a little while.  How are you all doing?  Not much posting going on in here  

I started back to WW last week and weighed 3 lb more than I thought so my ticker is adjusted.  Went back yesterday for my first weigh in and lost 3½ lb, which was amazing as I've had a few slip ups over the past week.  Struggling to get back into it but know this week will not be so forgiving as I was obviously eating far less than previously to lose the 3½.

I had to admit girls when I lost weight for my last 2 cycles I put away clothes that were too big for me but I didn't want to throw them away.  In my mind was the thought was that I may want them when I get pregnant.  I called them my ** clothes, I had to pull out the ** clothes bag and dig out some jumpers during the cold snap  

When I first joined WW, like Michelle, I lost week after week and it took me 6 months to lose 3½ stone and get to goal .. why is it so tough now?

I make my sugar free jelly every day so there's something sweet and free in the fridge.

It's the evenings that I crave for snacking, I've even gone to bed early to not be near the kitchen.

I read in a WW magazine yesterday that painting your nails when you're feeling the cravings at night will help give you time to decide if you are really hungry or just head hungry, a good idea I think as you can't dip into the crisp pack or biscuit barrel with wet nails.  

Godo luck for the coming week ladies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the 31/2 lb that is fantastic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done on the loss huni, keep up the good work

not sure about the painting nails, maybe super glue them together lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Andi, that's a great start!

I've lost just a pound so far, must update my ticker. Not very much, but having just been away on a work trip for a week, I'm just glad I didn't put any on. When eating out and picking up food to eat on the train etc, it's too easy to be naughty. So, I'm pleased I haven't given myself an even bigger challenge!

Keep up the good work Andi. Hope everyone else is doing OK.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done sarah on your 1lb loss


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done andi on your loss. 

sarah well done on your loss as well.

i admire you all so much i have put on weight since starting tx but i really find it hard to lose it, hate exercise and love food especially anything that is no good for me.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done Sarah, a 1lb is excellent


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great to hear that we seem to have started a losing streak! 

Well done Sarah - I went back to slimming world and lost a pound this week too  

Andi - 3 and a half pounds is fab - what a brilliant start    Don't worry about getting some of the old clothes out - sometimes we all need a nice big comfy jumper - esp when it's freezing. I've been wearing some of my bigger trousers that had become too big before Christmas but I know that I want to feel comfy in the smaller ones I've bought (and get rid of the feeling of my bra strap digging in to my back, that seems to have come back as the pounds went on over xmas). The important thing is to recognise that you've done it before and you can do it again.... and that you have people here (and at your group) to support you x

One of my biggest downfalls now that my work routine has started again is eating rubbish as soon as I get in because I feel like I'm too hungry to wait until dinner's cooked. Not sure about WW but with SW there are some foods you can eat as much as you want - before I start dinner I have a bowl of low fat super noodles or pasta - that way I don't pick at anything else until dinner's done.

i found last year that once I'd started losing I didn't want to undo the good work - until it got to Christmas, then the snow... but that's all gone now and having made a start I feel that things are finally starting to click. 

I love the idea of painting your nails instead of eating something - my nails are always dreadful - doing something to nails and not eating something naughty is a double bonus - I'll let you know how my nails are looking this time next week   

Good luck this week hun xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam well done on weight loss hun, fanbloody tastic

I used to find i had danger periods and usually this was before my dinner and when sitting watching tv.  Andi gave me a really great tip, make a low fat trifle we did ww but i'm sure sw will have one

Keep it up girls you are all doing really well


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Sam! That's great. I too am starting to feel more motivated. We've just been shopping and stocked up on lots of healthy food and no tempting treats made their way into the trolley. 

Thanks for your encouragement ladies, it's a real boost and is helping keep me on track. I have also developed another trick every time I am tempted - I picture JE in the consultation room telling me I could really use losing some weight. I'm finding that helps!

Good luck this week everyone


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your words of support ladies.

I hope you're all doing better than me.  I bought some wine yesterday and blew it last night 

Well done Sam & Sarah   

Trying again today .... why am I struggling!!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Keep going Andi, you can do it! You've done really well to get that 3.5lb off so far. 

I had a tesco light choices ready meal tonight as I couldn't be bothered to cook after work. It was a bit grim, need to make the effort to do my own tasty recipes...

Let's hope for less pounds for us all at the next weigh


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Oops - I'm going the wrong way.

Weigh in tonight - 1.5 pounds on  hoping that it's the high dose of menopur that's making me a bit bloated and heavier?

Made a few bad choices last week but mostly good ones. 
Am determined to stick to the plan to the letter this week as that worked before  

xx

hope all's good for you all and you feel like you're getting into the swing this week   I'm going to tell myself that every new day is a new opportunity to make better choices x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam stimms do tend to put weight on so dont punish yourself. focus on your tx for now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I put on weight through tx, don't worry when it works you won't care lol


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hiya ladies, i thought i'd drop in and say hello. Hopefully i can join you all on this hard task of losing weight! Thanks for telling me about this place Andi!xx
Well i have got 21lbs to loose. aaarrgghh! been on salads now for just over a week and the scales show no loss yet. The problem is i was a member of the gym and went for a year but we have had cut back on non essential money spending. I have also got a very weak ankle after many twists and strains over the years. Just before christmas i did it again and it is still quite painful. we got a dog thinking it would help me get out and walk a bit more  (well not just for that reason) but at the moment even slow flat walks are quite painful let alone a run. Not sure how i am going to exercise for a few weeks  (def no swimming). I think my main aim over the next week is to make my portions smaller- i love my food!! 

So here we go!!

julsxx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

welcome juls and good luck xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome Juls, good luck!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sam 1.5lbs is a teeny blip during treatment - (I gained 9lbs!) - as others have said it is normal to gain during stimms. 

Well done on your losses Sarah and Andi - hope its another good week for you both. 

Good luck with it Juls -  as for the exercise what about an exercise DVD? maybe you could find a low impact one or one that you can do sitting down / focusing on other areas?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Juls hope you manage to find soemthing that doesnt put too much strain on your ankle.  HAve you thought about yoga??
Sam a small gain is natural within treatment i put on a few pounds i think you will lose it no probs once the tx has finished.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning, hope everyone is OK.
Well, I'm pleased to say I am another 3.5lb lighter this week. I'm feeling really motivated now but not sure if I can keep that rate up! I start tx 19th March 19th March so plan to keep going until then. I need to build some exercise in now as I know that it will be touch to keep shedding the pounds. I might go out in the hills with the dog if the weather is ok as I'm not a fan of the gym.

Sam, like the others said, some weight gain with tx is common, I put on a few pounds too.
Good luck everyone, keep going x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't be disheartened Sam, you need to eat more protein during stims.

Welcome Juls, hope you've had a good week.

Great loss SarahJ, I bet you are really motivated now.  Keep it up.

I didn't weigh in this week, I know I haven't lost this week

Where are your diet tickers ladies?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks ladies 

wow fantastic loss sarahJ - looks like you're really 'in the zone' now - good plan to focus on doing what you can until tx starts


as for me.. i'm going to try to make good choices but take your advice and focus on tx for now and not stress too much about the scales. If tx doesn't work this time then at least getting healthy will be something i can control and focus on til the next round.   will creat new weight loss ticker if i need to.

Keep up the good work giriles.
xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Andi, noticed your ticker - well done you! Keep up the good work. I've had a slow couple of weeks, got led astray last weekend but back on track again now. Onwards and upwards...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi you have done well, good on ya girl

i dont come here often and i think its great you can support eachother


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just reviving this thread for next week when I am hoping to start back at WW. 
After initially losing my pregnancy weight quickly I have gained over half a stone in the last few weeks - I think because I am at home picking and not doing any exercise at the moment. Think I want to lose 2 stone - but will focus on losing the 10lbs I want to shift before our holiday in July. 

Anyone else going to join me?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with that taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

2 stone are you sure? you will be a size zero surely lol

now the weather is better maybe go for lots of walks with morgan and jasper


----------

